# North Augusta SC 23 May Ride



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2020)

Gonna ride on the 23rd-weather permitting. We'll meet at the North Augusta municipal building 100 Georgia Ave., North Augusta, SC, 29841. This is the parking lot behind the municipal building that has a clock tower on it. The ride is relatively flat but the restaurant we normally eat at is still closed. We can figure out eats afterwards. I thnik we can have a bike ride and still respect social distancing. See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 12, 2020)

Great idea Shawn! ... Weather permitting I will be there. We'll have to make it our "Nashville - themed" ride ... since this was almost going to be the weekend rendezvous in Nashville, before it fizzled-out. Maybe we should ride in our "Country-Western" boots and hats  as a tribute??
See you soon! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 12, 2020)

@Sprockets @deepsouth @Phattiremike @DB ReTodd @onecatahula @Kevin Crowe @bobbystillz 
Hope you guys consider making this ride!


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (May 12, 2020)

Hey yall.
Relatively near North Augusta,  but would aboard early seventies 5 speed Collegiates and/or  5 speed Suburbans  and donning helmets....
If yall would be okay  with  that,  but  I certainly understand and respect it if it is only for the antique single speed cruisers.


----------



## rollfaster (May 13, 2020)

Awesome Shawn, we’re planning a reopening ride soon as well. It’s been really tough not being able to do a group ride with everything closed up. Have fun guys!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2020)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> Hey yall.
> Relatively near North Augusta,  but would aboard early seventies 5 speed Collegiates and/or  5 speed Suburbans  and donning helmets....
> If yall would be okay  with  that,  but  I certainly understand and respect it if it is only for the antique single speed cruisers.



All are welcome on our rides but if you show up in spandex on a roadbike you will be sorely disappointed with our pace! V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (May 15, 2020)

Install my new half link chain, put air in the tires and clean the bike. I should make it to this one. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sprockets (May 15, 2020)

I'll be there! Looking forward to it!


----------



## DonChristie (May 19, 2020)

I am going to try and make this ride! So can I wear Spandex? lol


----------



## deepsouth (May 19, 2020)

See you Saturday.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 19, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> I am going to try and make this ride! So can I wear Spandex? lol



Don ... I really enjoy it when you wear your turquoise spandex with the yellow smiley faces ! ... Dig those out, and show those off this Sat :eek:


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> I am going to try and make this ride! So can I wear Spandex? lol



Somebody’s gotta get pics of that!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2020)

So Dave and I have tricked (bribed) our better halfs into riding with us. Any of you other guys can pull it off? V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (May 20, 2020)

Chain is on, let's do this! What time does it start?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2020)

Ooops! Meet at 9am ride starts 10am. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53 (May 22, 2020)

Plans have changed and I can make it. See y’all tomorrow!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2020)

That is Great news @jimbo53 ! See you there! Cheers!! Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2020)

DB ReTodd said:


> Chain is on, let's do this! What time does it start?
> 
> View attachment 1197783




Well Todd .... Now I'm gonna need to find me a TOC Skip-Tooth Chain that looks like that (with the Flat Top) for my next project  

See you in the morning! Cheers! Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2020)

Fantastic weather, fantastic friends! Heidi and I would like to thank to @Classic Cool Rides (Dave) and his wife Kendra, @Sprockets  (Chuck), @DB ReTodd (Todd), @deepsouth (Phil), and @jimbo53 (Jim) for making the trip and having a great ride. Got to check out some wildlife--not the best pic of the alligator but as close as I was getting. Hoping to do another towards the end of June. V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (May 23, 2020)

Looking forward to doing it again.


----------



## phantom (May 23, 2020)

Don't know the owners name but that Red/Black B6 is beautiful. Great pictures.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 23, 2020)

phantom said:


> Don't know the owners name but that Red/Black B6 is beautiful. Great pictures.



That beauty is owned by Phil @deepsouth ... and yes it is quite the looker! 
And Shawn's @Freqman1 black and tan "ACE" Schwinn is also equally, amazingly beautiful


----------



## Sprockets (May 23, 2020)

Great time today! Got to cruise with some great friends, talk bikes and enjoy beautiful weather! Of course, we all kept our physical distance and was sociable about it. Look forward to doing it again. Got to see a gator, a high wheeler with an antique rider enjoying the day as well.


----------



## Sprockets (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Oilit (May 24, 2020)

Glad to see you kept your distance, especially from Mr. Alligator.


----------



## jimbo53 (May 24, 2020)

Thanks for putting this on, Shawn! Had a great time!!


----------



## DB ReTodd (May 24, 2020)

Thank you Shawn for hosting another great ride! Ready for the next one, but first another bike upgrade.


----------



## Kevin Crowe (May 28, 2020)

Hate I didn’t see the invite.  I’ll definitely try to make the next one.  I wished there were group rides in north Georgia.  Love getting together with my fellow collectors.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2020)

Kevin Crowe said:


> Hate I didn’t see the invite.  I’ll definitely try to make the next one.  I wished there were group rides in north Georgia.  Love getting together with my fellow collectors.



We'll pobably do one in June and I believe Don is going to host one in Charlotte in a couple of weeks as well. Just check this section of the forum or set up your notifications. V/r Shawn


----------

